# Researching for future reference...



## jimboshippos (Sep 21, 2010)

We are looking at getting into miniature cows when we get our property a couple years down the road and I am having a hard time finding my answers on google! Soooo, first I need to decide what breed. We would be using these cattle as meat producers and 4h projects. i dont want super small cows (under 500) but i'm thinking nothing over 1200. any help is appreciated


----------



## Mea (Sep 21, 2010)

jimboshippos said:
			
		

> We are looking at getting into miniature cows when we get our property a couple years down the road and I am having a hard time finding my answers on google! Soooo, first I need to decide what breed. We would be using these cattle as meat producers and 4h projects. i dont want super small cows (under 500) but i'm thinking nothing over 1200. any help is appreciated





  Somewhere i remember reading about "Low line cattle".  These are breeds that are smaller than the full sized Hereford type.  They are supposed to have a better percentage carcus weight as well.

  There is also the Scottish Highlander breed that is on the smaller size.

  Don't know if this is any help,  but it could be a starting place for Googling.


----------



## Mea (Sep 21, 2010)

Yes !! 

     I Googled  Low Line Cattle.   There are a lot of sites and most mention miniature cattle .  Happy hunting !


----------



## jimboshippos (Sep 21, 2010)

i saw the low lines, but is that a specific breed or are there multiple sub-breeds of low lines?


----------



## Mea (Sep 22, 2010)

jimboshippos said:
			
		

> i saw the low lines, but is that a specific breed or are there multiple sub-breeds of low lines?


http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy&...=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=207a1c3c62b92b94


multiple.


----------



## goodhors (Sep 22, 2010)

Dexters are a nice small breed.  I just put my heifer in the For Sale list!  

If you plan 4-H, you will want to read the local rules, ask the 4-H agent DETAILS.

We got into 4-H cattle last year and there were a TON of rules, both written and unwritten.  We ended up in Prospect Beef.  This animal must weigh over 200 pounds but not more than 500 pounds or you can't sell in the Auction.  Beef animals must weigh over 900 pounds while Dairy beef must weigh over 1000 pounds.  

They had no place except the Prospect Beef for the more mature Dexter type steers!  Big hole between 500 and 900 pounds!!  We ended up purchasing a Dutch Belted dairy calf for daughter's Xmas present, and squeaked in at exactly 500 pounds!  We were biting our nails and had only grass fed him the last week before!!

The whole thing was a big learning experience, daughter sold at the auction and got real good money for the calf.  However BETTER to know what you need to fit the rules BEFOREHAND, than later try to twist around to meet that criteria.  I would never buy a calf that early again, better to wait, start with smaller to meet the August Fair deadline, not worry about being oversized.  Judge did not care for our calf, said he should have been carrying another 100 pounds because he was so big boned.  Not skinny, good meat coverage, but not fed only on grain as other calves were.

Our Fairboard said they would consider adding a class for small breeds, but they needed more than one as competition.  So you could ask Fair Board for changes SOON, if they have nothing.  Small breeds do not do well in Any Other Breed (AOB) classes, since Judges want QUANTITY on their animals for meat production.  Old-style, long-time thinking, but all the small breed folk say you just can't win in AOB classes, so they no longer compete there.


----------

